# [CONFIG] core i7 [installation terminée et moi ravi]

## Ascodas

Bonjour,

Je souhaite remplacer mon dual core 4400 (4ans déja) par un core i7, je me suis beaucoup inspirer des configs citées dans ce topic à savoir :

INTEL  Processeur INTEL Core i7 920 - 2.66 GHz - Cache L2 8 Mo 

GIGABYTE  Carte mère Gigabyte EX58-UD4P - Socket LGA 1366 - Chipset Intel X58 Express ref : GI-GA-EX58-UD4P

Noctua NH-U12P SE1366

Kit de 2 Barrettes CORSAIR OU KINGSTON DDR3 PC3-1066 - 2 x 4 Go (8 Go) 1333 MHz

2 DD WD caviar black de 500 Go

Une Carte Graphique nvidia fanless 8600GT Gigabyte GV-NX86T256D 

Alimentation Corsair 450W

Un graveur DVD

Sachant que je voudrais les performances mais aussi le silence (because petite fille en route et apart pas géant)

Je ne prends pas trois barrettes et je me prive du triple channel pour l'instant.

Mon revendeur m'a déconseillé le vélociraptor à cause du bruit bien que j'aurais bien tenté l'expérience !

Le réseau, le son et le raid sont il bien supporté par la carte mère ?

Les configs de gglaboussole et mrpouet dont je me suis inspirer ont qques mois, pensez vous que ma config soit à jour ? 

je suis preneur de tous conseils je touche pas du tout en matos.

Merci.

PS mon monteur me propose une CM Asus P7 P55D avez vous des retours de ce matériel sous linux ?Last edited by Ascodas on Mon Jan 18, 2010 3:29 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## kwenspc

Asus est une marque qui en a beaucoup perdu mais qui tient sur son aura passée, et décidément sa réputation tient malgré les problèmes. J'éviterais. 

Gigabyte c'est bien, DFI c'est encore mieux. (le prix aussi...   :Confused:  )

Sinon il manque le boitier dans ta liste, si tu veux vraiment un PC silencieux c'est la pièce maîtresse: un Antec P183 ou P193 par exemple (design pas tape à l'œil, très discret... comme le son qui en sort). Qui plus est, c'est un boitier qu'on garde au fil des changements de config. En bref, contrairement au reste un bon boitier comme ceux là c'est un investissement sur le très long terme. Je parle d'Antec mais il y a sans doute d'autres marques après, j'en parle juste car si tu recherches le silence c'est bien dans cette pièce que tu dois investir.

Par contre vu ce que consomme le i7 et le chipset X58 je te conseillerais de revoir à la hausse l'alim. Une corsair c'est très bien, mais je prendrais  plutôt une 500-600Watts au moins.

Pour la ram la kingston est un poil moins cher il me semble, pour une qualité toute identique. Mais tu devrais peut-être prendre 3 barrettes. C'est quand même l'intérêt actuel de la DDR3 (vu que ses latences sont pas encore au niveau d'une bonne DDR2)

Après question perf/prix je sais pas si c'est intéressant d'acheter du i7. Surtout quand on sait la sortie prochaine du Core3 qui sera la vrai archi sur plus long terme (le i7 aura tenu à peine 1 ans et des poussières), que la DDR3 en est à ses débuts et le prix de l'ensemble (CM, CPU, etc...). La seul différence de prix c'est la ram, la DDR2 a ignoblement augmenté ces derniers mois  :Neutral: 

Mais peut-être que sous notre Gentoo un i7 est largement exploité (compile à fond les ballons).

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Si tu crains le bruit des DD prend pas des caviar black, j'en ai en raid 0, ça gratte pas mal.

Prend plutôt des caviar blue c'est un bon compromis, perf-silence, et plutôt en 640go car plateaux plus denses = meilleures perfs.

----------

## freezby

salut,

Idem, je doute de l'intérêt d'une config i7 sur le moyen/long terme. Sinon :

Pour le ventirad, très bon choix, j'ai le même on ne l'entend pas.

Pour la ram, je verrais plus un kit 3*2 que 2*4 (Crucial ballistix ++)

Pour le dd, ca fait un moment que le vélociraptor a perdu de son intérêt. Comme le dit gentooUser, un disque avec des plateau de haute densité a de très bon débit (il restera en dessous pour les tps d'accès par rapport à un vélociraptor par contre m'enfin bon)... Perso j'aime bien les Samsung spinpoint F1 en plateau de 320 (donc DD de 320 ou 640 Go).

J'ajouterai que quitte à viser la performance, j'étudierais la question des SSD pour le disque système quoiqu'à mon avis c'est encore trop tôt pou acheter ce genre de truc (je t'avouerai que je ne me suis pas intéresser au sujet contrairemnt aux autres pièces PC  :Smile: )

D'accord également avec Kwenspc, revoie à la hausse ton alim.

Et enfin ca sera quoi ton utilisation pour ce pc, tu devrais pte revoir à la hausse la carte graphique en fonction.

----------

## Ascodas

Et bien merci pour ces conseils, enfin j'en retient surtout un qui est peut-être de ne pas me hâter dans l'achat d'une config core i7.

Connait on la sortie de ces nouveaux Core3 ? car en effet il n'y a pas le feu et je peux attendre encore qques mois avant d'instaurer le silence à la maison.

Merci !

PS le boitier je me renseigner sur un lian li ou un P180mini sur un retour d'El Goretto.

----------

## kwenspc

 *freezby wrote:*   

> Perso j'aime bien les Samsung spinpoint F1 en plateau de 320 (donc DD de 320 ou 640 Go).

 

Très bon disques en effet, très silencieux à l'utilisation (sauf au démarrage il y a 2 secondes de grattages et c'est tout.)

Sinon pour le Core i3 (me suis planté sur mon premier post c'est "i3" et pas "3" tout court désolé) c'est début 2010. Apparemment c'est à ce moment là que les prix vont vraiment être plus adapté, en tout cas c'est ce qui est pronostiqué... Et socket lga1156 (comme pour le Core i5) au lieu du lga1366. D'ailleurs je trouve ça "con" d'avoir 2 sockets différents...

Si tu peux attendre que l'offre s'étoffe et devienne plus intéressante, c'est pas plus mal. Pour quelqu'un de pressé, cette semaine, j'ai conseillé du haute de gamme en quad core Core2, ram ddr2 6400 cl4 et CM x48 dfi et ça revenait moins cher qu'avec du i7... Et en effet pas de vélociraptor pour les mêmes raisons évoquées par GentooUser@Clubic. Si j'ai bien compris de toute manière si on recherche vraiment les grosses perfs disque, sans le volume, faut taper dans le SSD et là c'est les yeux de la tête.

----------

## Ascodas

Après m'être un peu renseigner il semblerait que ce core i3 soit le processeur le moins rapide de la famille, alors quel serait l'intérêt d'attendre sa sortie à part une baisse de prix ?

J'avoue ne pas être trop au courant des stratégies des constructeurs mais je ne comprend pas pouquoi le core i7 serait en fin de vie ?

Merci pour tous ces éclairages.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Ascodas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'avoue ne pas être trop au courant des stratégies des constructeurs mais je ne comprend pas pouquoi le core i7 serait en fin de vie ?
> 
> 

 

Oublies, je me suis lamentablement planté   :Sad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Ascodas wrote:*   

> PS le boitier je me renseigner sur un lian li ou un P180mini sur un retour d'El Goretto.

 

Que quoi?  :Smile: 

J'ai rien fait de mal votre, honneur, j'vous le jure, moi j'ai un twelve hundred que j'en suis super content*, mais j'ai pas touché à du lian li de contre bande, juré craché !! 

[* souffle quand même (je ne dormirais peut être pas à côté, je suis un maniaque), mais discret pour un boîtier non orienté silence et super ventilé malgré çà. et pas trop cher. et graaaaaand. J'ai encore la place prévue pour 2 SSD en raid0 quand Intel rerere-baissera ses prix  :Smile: ]

A part çà, je plussoie le fait de choisir autre chose qu'Asus, tout autant que le core i7, c'est bien, mais c'est pas super pérenne comme plateforme vu le tarif. Perso si un jour mon E6600 claque, c'est pour l'instant sur du i750 que j'irais. Avec du Gigabyte derrière.

Après, Noctua, Western Digital, ce sont les marques qui ont ma préférence, donc difficile d'aller contre.

----------

## Ascodas

dac bon en tous les cas merci pour les conseils sur l'alim et les dd, le boitier je n'ai pas vraiment d'idée, il y en a tellement, les lian li ont la côte en ce moment il semblerait ...

je récapitule :

INTEL  Processeur INTEL Core i7 920 - 2.66 GHz - Cache L2 8 Mo 

GIGABYTE  Carte mère Gigabyte EX58-UD4P - Socket LGA 1366 - Chipset Intel X58 Express ref : GI-GA-EX58-UD4P

Noctua NH-U12P SE1366

Kit de 3 Barrettes CORSAIR OU KINGSTON DDR3 PC3-1066 - 3 x 4 Go (12 Go) 1333 MHz

2 DD WD caviar blue de 500 Go

Une Carte Graphique nvidia  8600GT Gigabyte GV-NX86T256D ou mieux mais toujours en fanless.

Alimentation Corsair 650W

Un graveur DVD

Une Antec P180 mini ?

Connaissez vous la CM Gigabyte EX58-UD3R seule dispo chez ldlc ?

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut

Perso comme tu as vu dans ma config j'ai une alim corsair de 400 W *  maxi et aucun soucis à signaler depuis juin...

Pour le bruit du velociraptor, franchement c'est pas ce qui me dérange le plus dans mon sommeil, ce serait plutot la LED bleue de mon boitier qui est acrhi puissante....

me crois en boîte de nuit parfois...

* Edit : 450 W maxi..

----------

## anigel

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Asus est une marque qui en a beaucoup perdu mais qui tient sur son aura passée, et décidément sa réputation tient malgré les problèmes. J'éviterais. 

 

 :Question: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Asus est une marque qui en a beaucoup perdu mais qui tient sur son aura passée, et décidément sa réputation tient malgré les problèmes. J'éviterais.  
> 
> 

 

J'ai eu pas mal d'ennuis avec leur modèles lga775 du début (P5B...), et j'ai pas été le seul dans mon entourage. Je sais pas ce qu'il en est des modèles plus récents, il est vrai. Un BIOS généralement assez miteux. La seul CM qui me reste est une P5BV-M et elle met 3 plombes à booter alors même que j'ai sélectionné les bonnes options pour que ça démarre plus vite (bios maj etc...), et le contrôleur réseau pète un câble parfois (c'était plus ou moins les meme soucis avec les autres CM asus). Je suis passé à gigabyte et dfi ça a été le jour et la nuit.

Je dis ça, sous linure uniquement après. C'est le seul OS que j'utilise donc j'en sais rien pour les autres.

----------

## El_Goretto

Et moi je me base sur ma P5K, toute aussi pourrite (mêmes motifs, indépendant de l'OS, cf mes posts ici à propos de la P5K). Et SAV tout moisi aussi, aucun techos ne passe sur les forums de la marque.

Même Asrock, au moins, j'avais eu des contacts mails très rapides, et même une beta de bios non publique pour corriger un problème.

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Même Asrock, au moins, j'avais eu des contacts mails très rapides, et même une beta de bios non publique pour corriger un problème.

 

Et pourtant c'est de l'entrée de gamme ASRock surtout! Comme quoi Asus se fout un peu du monde (en fait /me suppose que leur diversification - surtout la création du marché des netbooks - fait qu'ils font des économies côtés CM et qu'ils se reposent un peu sur leur lauriers. Dommage.)

DFI j'ai eu un bon SAV mais c'était il y a... 9 ans. ^^

----------

## Ascodas

Après enquête sur la toile, je suppose que vous mettez en doute la pérennité des ces core i7 à cause de la sortie, parait il début de l'année, des Core i9 Gulftown ?

Pensez vous que ces procos seront abordables ? qu'est ce qui vous gêne dans le prix des i7, trop élévés / faibles ?

Je ne connais vraiment pas grand chose sur le marché du matos et les grandes lignes que se fixe Intel ou AMD. ...

----------

## xaviermiller

La techno change trop souvent. Ne regarde pas ce qui pourrait sortir dans 6 mois, choisis plutôt une configuration qui te convienne actuellement niveau besoins/budget.

Pour l'évolutivité, je n'y crois plus, je vois les changements réguliers de sockets, de types mémoires... des nouveaux protocoles sont inventés sans arrêt... vive la consommation effrénée.

----------

## anigel

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> J'ai eu pas mal d'ennuis avec leur modèles lga775 du début (P5B...), et j'ai pas été le seul dans mon entourage. Je sais pas ce qu'il en est des modèles plus récents, il est vrai. Un BIOS généralement assez miteux. La seul CM qui me reste est une P5BV-M et elle met 3 plombes à booter alors même que j'ai sélectionné les bonnes options pour que ça démarre plus vite (bios maj etc...), et le contrôleur réseau pète un câble parfois (c'était plus ou moins les meme soucis avec les autres CM asus). Je suis passé à gigabyte et dfi ça a été le jour et la nuit.
> 
> Je dis ça, sous linure uniquement après. C'est le seul OS que j'utilise donc j'en sais rien pour les autres.

 

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Et moi je me base sur ma P5K, toute aussi pourrite (mêmes motifs, indépendant de l'OS, cf mes posts ici à propos de la P5K). Et SAV tout moisi aussi, aucun techos ne passe sur les forums de la marque.
> 
> Même Asrock, au moins, j'avais eu des contacts mails très rapides, et même une beta de bios non publique pour corriger un problème.

 

Merci pour ces précisions ; c'est toujours bon à savoir. De mon côté, mon parc est exclusivement composé de cartes mères et vidéos ASUS, et hormis une série calamiteuse de Geforce (mais ça touchait la puce graphique, pour toutes les marques), je n'ai pas eu vraiment de gros pépins. Effectivement ce ne sont probablement pas les plus rapides, mais en n'achetant pas ces matériels dès leur sortie, une update de BIOS m'a toujours suffi à obtenir une bonne stabilité dans le temps. Et mes machines durent en moyenne 5 ans en utilisation intensive.

----------

## Ascodas

Et bien, devant l'impossibilité de mon monteur local à se procurer certaines pièces je me suis lancé dans le PC à monter soit même (ça me titillait depuis un moment)

Alors voila la config finale :

- Processeur Core i7 920

- Alimentation VX450W, 450 W, Corsair

- 1 x Kit Triple Channel DDR3, 3 x 2 Go

- Carte graphique GeForce 9600GT

- Carte mère DX58SO Extreme Series, Socket 1366, Chipset X58, Intel

- Ventirad NH-U12P SE1366, Noctua

- 2 x Disque dur Spinpoint F1, 1 To

- 1 x Disque dur SpinPoint F1 , 320 Go

- Antec P182

Voila j'espère ne pas m'être gouré sur la mobo ..

----------

## kwenspc

l'alim je persiste et signe... 450W avec ta config elle va morfler et vieillir plus rapidement, donc voltage moins bien régulé donc c'est tous le matos qui risque d'en prendre un coup sur la durée. C'est dommage quand on voit la config.

Par contre le choix le la CM non ça va. Le prix peut être. Certes la qualité est au rendez-vous sauf pour un bios généralement très limité pour l'O/C mais tu n'en fais pas, et des ventilos de merdes (ça se remplace très facilement heureusement). Question support sous Linux tu devrais pas avoir de surprise.

----------

## Ascodas

ok changée par du 550W.

Merci à tous !

----------

## damsos

salut kwenpc,

as tu installé ta gentoo sans souci ?

 Cordialement

----------

## man in the hill

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *Ascodas wrote:*   PS le boitier je me renseigner sur un lian li ou un P180mini sur un retour d'El Goretto. 
> 
> Que quoi? 
> 
> J'ai rien fait de mal votre, honneur, j'vous le jure, moi j'ai un twelve hundred que j'en suis super content*, mais j'ai pas touché à du lian li de contre bande, juré craché !! 

 

Je suis passé d'un sonata III au twelve hundred et je l'ai balancé de suite car trop bruyant et j'ai pris le sonata elite !

Le P180mini n'est pas si silencieux que ça.

En fait faut faire le choix entre un boitier super ventilé avec du bruit ou un boitier un peu moins ventilé (accepter qques degrés de plus) avec the silence .

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Après, Noctua, Western Digital, ce sont les marques qui ont ma préférence, donc difficile d'aller contre.

 

J'ai le même ventirad avec les deux ventilos et tu fais un bon choix .

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Salut à tous,

+1 pour Asus. Du jour au lendemain plus rien, mon PC ne bootait plus. Echangé 2 fois = même prob. Changer l'alim = même prob.

J'ai ensuite pris une Gygabyte à la place et je suis très satisfait. Je reste sur Gygabyte  :Smile: 

++

PS : je ne connais toujours pas l'origine du problème avec les différentes Asus

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

un peu de HS, mais bon...a vous lire, vous me faites un peu flipper (pas le dauphin ^^) avec Asus.. c'est que j'ai changer de laptop, je suis passé d'un hp à un Asus... alors c'est quoi ces problèmes de carte mère ?? 

Pour l'instant ça tourne plutôt bien... mais bon.

----------

## Pixys

ASUS a des problèmes avec les carte mère desktop (particulièrement la série P5B  : moi j'ai eu droit à un graveur qui ne gravait que quand ça lui plaisait, des erreurs d'entrée/sortie... sur 2 cartes mère différentes P5B). En revanche niveau laptop c'est très bien pour le moment (ils se concentrent sur ce type de produits) avec des tarifs assez agressifs.

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

aaaah, merci Pixys, tu me fais plaisir  :Very Happy: , je me suis demandé "ai-je finalement fait le bon choix ?" pendant un instant (j'ai changé un hp défaillant contre un asus... et ça, HP en laptop, à éviter comme la peste...)

----------

## Possum

Je m'incruste sur les cartes ASUS.

Je dois avoir de la chance, j'ai une P5B dans la machine depuis laquelle je poste là, et zero soucis. C'est ma machine principale d'ailleurs. BIOS mis à jour, temps de boot très raisonnable pour peu que l'on désactive l'IDE et qu'on passe en full SATA AHCI. Tant qu'on y est dans les configs, voilà ma machine:

boitier: P182 d'Antec

Proco: Q660

Ventirad: Noctua

alim: Akasa 650W

disques: 2x160 Go  et 2x1To en raid avec mdadm

graveur: Sony SATA

RAM: 4Go Kingston en 800 Mhz PC-jesaispluscombien

Carte Video: GeForce 8600GT Noname

Benh ma machine, elle envoie du bois, le i7, i9 ou autre, je passe. Je pense juste à faire un upgrade CM pour changer la carte video et zou, l'ancienne CM, la P5B en qui j'ai toute confiance, elle passera dans le NAS  :Smile: 

Pour info, je tire environ 240 Watts sur le secteur. Montée à 600W quand la vielle LaserJet 4L chauffe :p

Côté silence, à deux mètres, on l'entend plus en réglant les ventilos au minimum.

Relevé des températures faits là, pendant que je fais mon emerge -uDNpv @installed:

```

atk0110-acpi-0

Adapter: ACPI interface

Vcore Voltage:      +1.26 V  (min =  +0.85 V, max =  +1.60 V)

 +3.3 Voltage:      +3.22 V  (min =  +2.97 V, max =  +3.63 V)

 +5 Voltage:        +5.02 V  (min =  +4.50 V, max =  +5.50 V)

 +12 Voltage:      +12.04 V  (min = +10.20 V, max = +13.80 V)

CPU FAN Speed:      969 RPM  (min =  600 RPM)

CHASSIS1 FAN Speed:   0 RPM  (min =  800 RPM)

CHASSIS2 FAN Speed: 736 RPM  (min =  800 RPM)

POWER FAN Speed:      0 RPM  (min =  800 RPM)

CPU Temperature:    +56.0°C  (high = +60.0°C, crit = +95.0°C)

MB Temperature:     +36.0°C  (high = +45.0°C, crit = +95.0°C)

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:      +44.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

coretemp-isa-0001

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 1:      +48.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

coretemp-isa-0002

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 2:      +42.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

coretemp-isa-0003

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 3:      +45.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
```

J'ai eu vaguement quelques petits soucis sur le réseau lors de gros transferts mais plus depuis un bon moment (Pilotes du kernel meilleurs sûrement). Bref que du bonheur.

Dans mon HTPC j'ai une P5QPL-VM EPU couplée à une EN8500GT SILENT/HTP/512M en attendant la téloche qui a une prise HDMI et c'est du bonheur. Attention, pour les liens, flash inside.

Voilà, histoire de montrer que y'a pas que des mécontents d'ASUS  :Smile: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Bon j'ai commandé un i7 930 pour remplacer mon i7 920 qui va surement partir en garantie.

J'espère que le problème vient bien de là, j'en ai marre de chercher.

Mais vu que la CM et la mémoire ont déjà étés changés, ça devrait venir de là. À moins d'un problème sur une série de CM chez Gigabyte.

Dans quelques jours donc on aura un diif des performances entre l'i7 920 et l'i7 930 sous Gentoo grâce à Genloop   :Very Happy: 

----------

